# Concentric Diamondback Terrapin (pics)



## stingray (Feb 19, 2012)

*Here is my very snow white male CDT. I have had him since he was the size of a quarter. He is very people friendly, not camera shy, and will eat out of your hand. IMO...he is one of mothers nature works of art. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## compnerd7 (Feb 19, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL! I have 2 Diamondback Terrapins, but not this awesome white color. My female is 3 years old now and just as friendly as you described yours. I've had her since she was quarter size. I just got another one 3 months that is quarter size, hoping it turns out to be a male. There is nothing more cute then a tiny tiny turtle ( or terrapin ) the size of a quarter!


----------



## Malhavoc's (Feb 19, 2012)

are they naturualy so white or is it selective breeding? that is one stunning turtle. *begins to do research*


----------



## stingray (Feb 19, 2012)

They are all white skin. Some are off white, some pale white, and some intense white like this one. This one turned out to be very intense white. But the black zebra markings the way they are situated is what really sets his looks off to me.

One thing with these guys is they love to eat thawed shrimp krill. You can get it in the frozen section at petco or petsmart. It really enhances, highlights, and just makes there coloration pop!

I still got pics of it when I first got it. It looks NOTHING like it does now. If you seen the pic you would most likely say no way thats not the same terrapin.


----------



## compnerd7 (Feb 19, 2012)

stingray3 said:


> They are all white skin. Some are off white, some pale white, and some intense white like this one. This one turned out to be very intense white. But the black zebra markings the way they are situated is what really sets his looks off to me.
> 
> One thing with these guys is they love to eat thawed shrimp krill. You can get it in the frozen section at petco or petsmart. It really enhances, highlights, and just makes there coloration pop!
> 
> I still got pics of it when I first got it. It looks NOTHING like it does now. If you seen the pic you would most likely say no way thats not the same terrapin.


Post the pics i'd love to see them! Where did you buy him from? I've been looking at breeders, and I've been able to find Ornate Terrapins, and other subspecies, but no one seems to have the CDT.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 19, 2012)

That is one gorgeous turtle.


----------



## desertanimal (Feb 19, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow, that's beautiful.  I want one!


----------



## ScarecrowGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, I've never really had a thing for turtles, but that's something else, absolutely stunning.


----------



## Entomancer (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow.

Words do not do him justice. 

Congrats on being lucky to own such a fantastic animal (and a pretty nice setup, too; I wouldn't mind being his roommate if I were a turtle ).


----------



## stingray (Feb 20, 2012)

*Thanks all...I got him free a while back from a lady I was buying something else. She sent me pics and told me if I did not care she would send one along for free with what I bought. Here are the pics that she took of him when he was about a month old.*













Here is a pic of him in another tub before I put him in his huge permanent tub. Like I said earlier YES it is the same terrapin.







BTW...to add to that they love to eat thawed shrimp krill, they also love to eat thawed blood worms to. Both of these are not only very nutritous for them but will enhance there coloration a great deal. These two foods can be quite messy when eating not to mention they will get sucked up in the filtration easily. So I always fed this to him in a little show box tub filled half way with water. This made sure he ate all of it and it would not foul the water in its home quickly. A terrapin has to eat in water.


----------



## compnerd7 (Feb 20, 2012)

stingray3 said:


> *
> 
> BTW...to add to that they love to eat thawed shrimp krill, they also love to eat thawed blood worms to. Both of these are not only very nutritous for them but will enhance there coloration a great deal. These two foods can be quite messy when eating not to mention they will get sucked up in the filtration easily. So I always fed this to him in a little show box tub filled half way with water. This made sure he ate all of it and it would not foul the water in its home quickly. A terrapin has to eat in water.*


*

That't what I mostly feed mine, it seems to work well because they are quite beautiful even though they are only DBTs they are still a really beautiful aquatic reptile.*


----------



## stingray (Feb 22, 2012)

compnerd7 said:


> Post the pics i'd love to see them! Where did you buy him from? I've been looking at breeders, and I've been able to find Ornate Terrapins, and other subspecies, but no one seems to have the CDT.


Steve Markevich of Serpents Den seems to always have concentrics for sale. He is located in pennsylvania.


----------



## Ziltoid (Feb 22, 2012)

I am honestly in love with your turtle!!!!!


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 22, 2012)

He looks amazing!!


----------



## Wadew (Feb 22, 2012)

Very nice! Thank you for sharing with us.


                                   Wade


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Feb 23, 2012)

Man,thats such an awesome little guy!


----------



## Shrike (Feb 23, 2012)

Gorgeous terrapin!


----------



## stingray (Mar 17, 2012)

*Thank you and glad you all like him!*


----------



## mikem (Mar 17, 2012)

just wanted to jump on board and say that's a handsome little fella ya got there!


----------



## Keister (Mar 17, 2012)

Amazing turtle!!! I have never seen one with such awesome coloration!


----------



## stingray (Sep 23, 2012)

*After lunch comes nap time....*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

